# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  (المحاضرة الخامسة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

عقوبة الرشوة 

أنواع العقوبات المقررة للرشوة 
أولا- العقوبة الأصلية:
تقرر المادة الأولى من نظام مكافحة الرشوة عقوبة السجن وعقوبة الغرامة على الوجه التالي، وتشدد العقوبة في حالة العود 
(أ‌) العقوبة في الأحوال العادية:
يعاقب نظام مكافحة الرشوة مرتكب جريمة الرشوة بعقوبة السجن مدة لا تتجاوز عشر سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على ملينون ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. ويلاحظ أن الغرامة المنصوص عليها من الغرامات العادية وليست من الغرامات النسبية وبالتالي فإنها لا تقدر بنسبة معينة من مبلغ الرشوة، كما أن المحكمة تحكم على كل متهم بغرامة منفصلة عليه.
وقد نصت المادة العاشرة من نظام مكافحة الرشوة على توقيع نفس العقوبة المقررة للفاعل على الشريك والوسيط في الرشوة.س
(ب‌) في حالة العود:
تشدد عقوبة الرشوة في حالة العود إلى ارتكابها مرة أخرى في خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ انقضاء العقوبة التي قضى بها الحكم الأول. والعقوبة تصبح في حالة العود الحكم بالسجن مدة تصل إلى ضعف الحد الأقصى المقرر للرشوة عند أول مرة لارتكابها.
ثانيا- العقوبة التبعية:
أ‌- العزل من الوظيفة والحرمان من التعيين:
لعزل عقوبة تبعية بمعنى أنه لا يلزم أن تنطق بها المحكمة، بل إن القانون يرتب هذه العقوبة كأثر للحكم الصادر في جريمة الرشوة. فتنص المادة الثالثة عشرة من النظام على أنه "يترتب على الحكم بإدانة موظف عام أو من في حكمه .... العزل من الوظيفة العامة وحرمانه من تولي الوظائف العامة".
غير أن العزل والحرمان من التعيين ليس عقوبة مؤبدة ؛ لمجلس الوزراء إعادة النظر في العقوبة التبعية بعد مضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء تنفيذ العقوبة الأصلية.
ب_ الحرمان من القيام بأعمال لصالح الدولة:
قصد بتلك الأعمال إدارة وتشغيل المرافق العامة أو صيانتها أو مباشرة أية خدمة عامة.
غير أنه يحق لمن حكم عليه في رشوة أن يؤدي تلك الأعمال عد مضي الخمس سنوات المقررة في المادة الرابعة عشرة والتي يجوز بعدها رد اعتبار المحكوم عليه.
جـ- نشر الأحكام:
نصت المادة الحادية والعشرين من نظام مكافحة الرشوة على أنه "على وزارة الداخلية نشر الأحكام التي تصدر في جرائم الرشوة وإعلانها".
ثالثا- العقوبات التكميلية:
يقصد بالعقوبة التكميلية تلك العقوبة التي تحكم بها المحكمة بجانب العقوبة الأصلية. فإذا قضت المحكمة بالسجن على المتهم فإنها تقضي بعقوبات أخرى إضافية وهي : المصادرة و عقوبة الغرامة والحرمان من بعض الحقوق
أ‌- المصادرة:
المصادرة هي أيلولة المال إلى الدولة. وهي عقوبة تكميلية وجوبية على المحكمة أن تقضي بها في جريمة الرشوة، فعلى المحكمة أن تقضي بمصادرة المال الذي تم ضبطه في جريمة الرشوة. 
تنص المادة الخامسة عشرة من نظام مكافحة الرشوة على أنه يحكم بمصادرة المال أو الميزة أو الفائدة موضوع الجريمة متى كان ذلك ممكنا. 
ومؤدى أن المصادرة عقوبة تكميلية وجوبية أن على المحكمة أن تقضي بها وإلاّ كان حكمها خاطئا.
ب_ عقوبة الغرامة النسبية والحرمان من بعض الحقوق:
بالإضافة إلى الغرامة العادية يقرر نظام مكافحة الرشوة :
- الغرامة النسبية أي التي يتوقف مقدارها على مقدار مبلغ الرشوة المقدمة. فتنص المادة التاسعة عشرة على غرامة إضافية لا تتجاوز عشرة أضعاف قيمة الرشوة
- الحرمان من بعض التعاملات مع الإدارات الحكومية؛ فتنص المادة السابقة على "الحرمان من الدخول مع الوزارات والمصالح الحكومية أو الأجهزة ذات الشخصية المعنوية العامة في عقود لتأمين مشترياتها وتنفيذ مشروعاتها وأعمالها ......".





إعفاء الراشي والوسيط من العقوبة 

وتقرير مكافأة لمن يبلغ عن الرشوة 
- الإعفاء من العقاب:
قرر نظام مكافحة الرشوة إعفاء من العقوبة بالنسبة للشريك في رشوة وكذلك بالنسبة للوسيط إذا أخبر السلطات بالرشوة (مادة السادسة عشرة). ويتجه الرأي إلى اقتصار الإعفاء من العقوبة على حالة التبليغ عن الرشوة وليس عن حالة الاعتراف بها. فإذا ضُبط المتهم وهو يرتشي فإن الراشي والوسيط لا يستفيدان من الإعفاء من العقوبة. 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الإعفاء من العقاب لا ينطبق في حالة جريمة عرض الرشوة؛ فالراشي إذا كان يعرض رشوة على الموظف ولم يقبلها هذا الأخير، فإنه لا يستفيد من الإعفاء إذا أبلغ أو اعترف بالجريمة.
- المكافأة المالية:
تقرر المادة السابعة عشرة من نظام مكافحة الرشوة مكافأة مالية لمن يرشد عن الرشوة بالشروط الآتية:
1- أن يرشد عن وقوع الرشوة ويؤدي إرشاده إلى ثبوت الجريمة 
2- ألا يكون راشيا أو شريكا أو وسيطا
3- ألا يكون من رجال السلطة العامة المكلفون بضبط الجرائم.
فتنص المادة السابقة علي أن " كل من أرشد إلى جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام وأدت معلوماته إلى ثبوت الجريمة ولم يكن راشيا أو شريكا أو وسيطا يمنح مكافأة لا تقل عن خمسة الآلف ريال ولا تزيد عن نصف قيمة المال المصادر وتقدر المكافأة الجهة التي تحكم في الجريمة ، ويجوز لوزارة الداخلية صرف مكافأة أعلى من المبلغ الذي يحدد بمقتضي هذه المادة وذلك بعد موافقة رئيس مجلس الوزراء"

----------


## Hajer

جزاك الله خير د. شيماء ..

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة على المجهود الطيب

----------

